# White Rim Passion, the full story



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

This desert is vast, and ancient. Both of these scales boggle the mind. The essential hugeness of this place plays tricks with your senses. If you stop and sit and gaze at this landscape, you soon realize that it is even more huge than you thought. And it is old, so very old. This is not a landscape that can be glanced at and understood, which is why seeing it from a bicycle is so satisfying.

In early May I joined Mike and Maggie, proprietors of Magpie Adventures for a three-day tour of the White Rim Road in Canyonlands National Park, Utah. The White Rim road is an 84 mile long double track jeep road that skirts the southern edge of the Island in the Sky district of the park, following the incised meanders of the Colorado and Green rivers. The road stays, for the most part, on the White Rim sandstone, which is an erosionally resistant dune sandstone that was laid down on the underwater side of an ocean shore some 260 million years ago.

I feel compelled to start out with some statements of intent. It has become something of a badge of honor to crank this ride out in a day. "White Rim in a day" has become a battle cry for the goal-oriented cyclist. In fact I hear nasty rumors of "two White Rims in a day." Whatever. I repeat, whatever. After having done a White Rim in three days, I want my next trip to be five days. Or seven. It is simply too amazing, too beautiful, and too mind boggling to rush through. You could do Cincinnati in a day. This area deserves to be lingered over. Savored. Processed.

I have a friend who drives this route on occasion. He mocked me for replacing a derailleur cable prior to the trip. "You won't be shifting much." He told me. "You won't be shifting much&#8230;"

Finally, this is not singletrack. There is a fetish in the mountain bike community for singletrack. With particularly choice bits of singletrack being bestowed with coveted laudatory terms such as "buff" "ripping" and "choice" I have been lucky enough to ride a lot of really great singletrack. This ride is different but by no means pedestrian. Maggie put it all into perspective on the third day when we were tooling along an undulating section of doubletrack and she said "This is one of my favorite parts about this ride, rolling Ponch and Jon with a friend." Yes. That's it. Cruising, enjoying the sights. Being there.

So here I am, caught in the middle ground between the aggressive ambition of blazing through the White Rim in less than a day and driving through it in a truck. Epic singletrack and "boring" jeep road. Middle ground&#8230;unresolved territory. This seemed just about right.

One last observation. Harry, one of the folks on the trip, was making apologies for his aged mountain bike. "But you know what" I said, "It's here."

Mike and Maggie have been guiding for years. A couple of years back they started their own concern, Magpie Adventures. They have a national park concession, which is a fiendishly complicated set of permissions to obtain. Between them they have probably done 200 or so laps of the road, and their experience and knowledge of the area shines through.

We met up at Poison Spider Bicycles on a Monday evening for a pre-trip meeting. I had gone into work that morning and left Golden at about noon, which rolled me into the parking lot of Poison Spider in Moab at about 5:10. Not too bad. We had a brief meet and greet, went over the route, and discussed logistics. Then I headed up Sand Flats road to crank out a quick loop on the Slickrock Trail at sunset, and find a flat place to set up my cot for the night.

The next day, after a hearty breakfast at the Jailhouse Café, we met up to shuttle out to the beginning of the trail.

I'm going to resist the urge to quantify and explain every moment of the trip. I took a lot of photos, so I'll let those do the talking and interject when necessary. The route was clockwise through the park.









Mike and Maggie, our little group leaders. That's Patches the faithful truck there as well.










Maggie, telling it like it is.




























You can see a sliver of White Rim down there, just to the left of the road on the canyon's edge.










Rolling down the Shafer Trail.

This is the initial descent onto the White Rim from the Island in the Sky. This 1000 foot drop takes you off of the Wingate and Kayenta Sandstone formations and down 70 million years of geologic history to the Paleozoic Era and the White Rim Sandstone. Thrilling stuff indeed. I guess that is part of the lure of this landscape, so many millions of years of our earth's history are laid bare by the forces of erosion and incision, upheaval and collapse. In comparison, we are so temporary, so fleeting. And we blithely blunder through it, on bikes, in jeeps, or on foot.As Bruce Cockburn said,

"We're the insect life of paradise:
Crawl across leaf or among towering blades of grass
Glimpse only sometimes the amazing breadth of heaven."


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Safely at the bottom of the hill, we now commenced the White Rim Road proper, pleasant cruising along canyon's edge. You know, the "boring jeep road". It's probably not even worth looking at the rest of these pictures. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

We're next to the Colorado River here, looking east to the La Sal Mountains.



















Musselman Arch























































Monster Tower and Washerwoman Tower peeking out from behind Airport Tower.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

At Lathrop Canyon we stopped for lunch. Mike and Maggie put out a fantastic spread, organic food whenever possible, and plenty of it. Tapenade, Hummus, sandwich fixin's. Good living, that.




























Mind the gap.










We arrived at our camp for the night, Gooseberry. More amazing food was prepared:










Salmon Slabs and&#8230;










Dutch Oven Cake. Nope too late, Maggie and Mike have already promised to adopt me.

We slept the sleep of the just. Somewhere in the middle of the night I woke up and gazed up at the stars. For whatever reason, the stars in Utah always seem mind-bendingly amazing. I was in the Sahara desert earlier this year, and made a point of doing some star gazing there. Yes, they were amazing there too, but Utah seems to be just a tad more intense.

The next morning we woke up, breakfasted like kings on French toast and fruit, and saddled up for the day's ride. Today we were riding along the southern section of the White Rim, a 25 mile cruise from Gooseberry to Candlestick. There were some sotto voce comments about a "little bit of a climb" at the Murphy Hogback, but I wasn't gonna be shifting much, right?



















I don't mean to whine, honestly, I don't. But I was starting to get a wee bit tired. The process for taking these photos is to load myself down with many pounds of photographic equipment, along with the usual riding gear, and sprint ahead of the group to scope out and set up a photo (which often means getting off of the road or trail a ways, which in the desert means finding a non crust-busting route), pull out the camera, adjust for light conditions, snap a few pics, stow everything, hop back on the bike, SPRINT to catch up and pass the group, and do the whole thing over again. I've been traveling through this part of the country since I was a small child, which is helpful because I have developed some sort of instinct for how the landscape is likely to unfold and what might be a likely shot.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

(Hey, that's MY bike!)



















Got Joy?










At White Crack.










Mike, our guide for the day (Maggie was driving Patches) telling it like it is.










And that's how it is.



















All you have to do is press the button.










And there you are.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

There's a rider in there somewhere...



















It fell into a very comfortable simplicity. You ride, you see, you talk about it. The group would ebb and flow around me so there was a constant shifting of people to talk to, or long meditative stretches spent alone. These were nice in their own way because I could settle into a cadence, feel my body working and turn my brain off for a little while.










Ah yes, the Murphy Hogback climb.










A wider view.










The view from the top. Patches is down there somewhere... Where's Waldo?



















Once atop the hogback, we set up chairs in the shade and had another lunch that couldn't be beat.










And then it was blissful descent. I see 5 White Rims in the above photo....


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

A profile portrait of the White Rim. It gets quite thick here.



















Mmmmyes, Black Crack. Looks fairly innocuous, eh? It is about 3 feet wide, and 65 feet deep. That along with the gusty winds that decided to kick up right then made for some nerve-wracking picture taking.










Perhaps my imagination is overactive, but as I stood astride this gaping chasm I had a pretty vivid mental image of what would happen to my body as it tumbled and clattered down into the void, and the abrupt, wedgy stop at the end.

OK, enough of that, let's expand our view a bit.










Ah, better. Evening's light from Candlestick.

Another great meal (buffalo burritos, with grilled veggies and fresh salsa) More stars, sleep of the just. And blueberry pancakes for breakfast.

The next and final day started with brief warmup before a nice little side excursion into a slot canyon in Holeman Spring Basin.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Azurite embedded in the walls.










Cross-Bedding. Yes Virginia, there is climate change.










That's a freakishly huge drop.










I'm still in therapy from taking this photo....










Now here's an interesting side trip into the slot canyons of the human mind. I'm riding along and I see a big yellow bull snake in the road. So I stop and take some photos, thinking others will see the snake too. But everyone rode right by. No one else noticed it. I have a theory:

Supposedly when Christopher Columbus' ships popped up over the horizon, the Native Americans didn't see them because they simply did not have a mental construct that included ocean going vessels. I'm not sure if I believe that, but if we accept the basis of that hypothesis, I submit that this snake may have registered in the brains of my fellow riders, but no one wanted to see it, so it wasn't seen. I rolled up to the next stop, halfway convinced that maybe there was no snake at all and I was the one hallucinating. But there it was, preserved in digital memory. One of the girls jumped back several feet from the camera when I showed her the picture of her next to the snake.





































The Hardscrabble climb, with the Cleric's Pride in the background.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

This pic sort of reminds me of this picture taken halfway around the world.










We are nearing trip's end here. The final climb up out of the White Rim and back on top of the Kayenta Sandstone weighed somewhat heavily on our minds.




























A granary near Hardscrabble Bottom.










A little desert friend. He is but a tot.










And here we are. For those of you who have been keeping notes, the red color of the rocks should be an obvious clue that we have reached the climb up through the Kayenta Formation.




























At the top.










And (of course) one final lunch that couldn't be beat.

And there it is. The White Rim. It was amazing, beautiful and quite satisfying. This was a fantastic trip and if anyone out there has any interest in doing a similar trip, I encourage them to give Mike and Maggie a ring.

https://www.magpieadventures.com/


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

VERY NICE!!! Great pics. Great story.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Fantastic pics and narrative! Takes me back almost 10 years to when I was last there......really need to get out there again!


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

Anthony,
You inspire me to take better photographs. You inspire to ride many places that I have never been. As always great shots and thanks for taking the time to post them here.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Fantastic, as usual! But even better than usual. Thank you.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Amazing...*

Wow. Anthony, your pictures and story are, as usual, amazing.

John


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

wow... thanks!


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

..must Esc....


----------



## RockinTejas (Jun 17, 2005)

Amazing!! Love it, must go, must escape......


----------



## DashRipRock (Jul 20, 2004)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any better, you go and raise the bar on your already spectacular work. Mind bendingly awesome report, A, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mtbmini (Jan 14, 2004)

Fantastic photos! Thanks for sharing the details of your trip.


----------



## carlo (Jan 13, 2004)

Incredible slice of passion.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

This post is what I've come to expect from Anthony. Stellar, as usual. Thanks for that.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Anthony, You suck.

[ but for some reason I know have a reason to go back to Moab ]

*groink*


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Come on now, fess up. Three days of riding, three climbs... 6 shifts. You do the math. I'll bet you've never done so little shifting, except of course for that time you were caught up in that singlespeeding misadventure.



P.S.: Oh yeah, I never get to go anywhere cool.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great pictures and the story. :thumbsup: 

Did you see other riders out on the trail?


----------



## Schipfi (May 14, 2006)

nice story and great pictures... :thumbsup: 

hope that I can to such a trip once in my life too...


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Post of the Year stuff right there. Thanks for all the effort you undertook to present your fantastic trip. Makes me want to tell my boss to stuff it, and leave tomorrow for Utah.


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for the story. I now know what I want to do for my 50th birthday this fall.


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

Breathtaking!

GREAT post! That may be the best Passion post I have seen here. 

Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

This post Rocks. I've always been intriged by the White Rim, and Anthony's presentation is the real deal. Sorry to hear of your injury. Heal quick. I played Ultimate throughout college. Great game. Just a thought. If you ever have an itch to do a trip like this in the next few years, keep me in mind. Maybe you've already done it. If not, this would be something to look forward to. Cheers.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

W-o-w = Wow!!!!


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been reading WR posts for a few years, I've wanted to ride it for so long. Maybe I will celebrate quiting my job with a ride on the White Rim.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Bravo!!!!anthonys !


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Well done. Kudos to you for taking the considerable effort to document a trip so completely, allowing us to live a little more, vicariously. An interesting note, the landscape around Moab (La Sals and everything) is only old relative to our puny little humaness. Geologically, it is a quite young landscape. Which I've always thought makes it even more interesting...

I'd (still) encourage you to ride the WR in a day at some point. As you bring up, this is a totally different trip. My inclination goes towards the intensity of getting up at 5am to seeing the whole aray in one waking hour, elitist feelings and all. I would love to do the party wagon deal with a group of friends, but it isn't likely to happen anytime soon due to cost and the logistical nightmare of reserving a site. Plus, who actually wants to drive the sag? (unless they're getting paid) Just keep in mind that there are attractions to long rides that aren't necessarily "extreme" or excessively type-A.

And apropo of nothing: a note to aspiring riders. As Anthony hints, the white rim ain't that hard. The non-cycling media has built a mythology up around doing this in a day that is wildly conflated. I'm spilling the beans because I love this ride; do it in a day if you want. It's not all that scary. Just bring lots of water.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

damn, very nice...been on it twice now and I doupt I saw half of what you saw. Helps having good guides me thinks...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Feel the stoke!!!!*

Anthony,

WOW!!!!! Thanks for taking the time to post such a kick ass report on what looks to be a beautiful trip. The commentary with the incredible photos really sets this one apart....

I agree with an earlier poster in that this should go into nomination for post of the year. Wow, if this doesn't get people fired up to ride, I don't know what would.

Cheers!
EBX


----------



## Orb (Jan 13, 2004)

Absolutely incredible pics and writeup. Felt like I was there. Someday I will be.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Took a long time to load on my dial-up _(something I always know will happen when Anthony posts)_ but so well worth the time it took. Excellent photo essay. For those of us who have done the roving photographer thing we really sympathise with what it takes to make great photos on something like this. Just excelent work as usual.

Checked out Magpie's site and have to say they've got some really nice images up there as well AND the site is centred _(so nice to see and easy to do, yet so rarely done)_


----------



## TheBrain (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, looks amazing! I need to move.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I've done the White Rim a couple of times. Your photo and story coverage are about as good a job as one could do to give the true flavor of that place. Awesome job. One question...were the night time photos and stories X-rated?...LOL!


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mtbr.com should pay you to post here. Hell, I fell like I should send you some money just for having the pleasure of reading/viewing your post. Beautiful, amazing, inspiring...I'm gonna go for a ride right now. 

Oh, wait, it's midnight and it's raining. OK, so I'm not gonna ride now, but I've already started planning my trip to Utah.  

Thanks for the post.

Patrick


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Checked out Magpie's site and have to say they've got some really nice images up there as well AND the site is centred _(so nice to see and easy to do, yet so rarely done)_


How about a link to Magpie's site?

Thanks.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

It's in there on his last post.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow ! What a great trip. Incredible photography, that is such an amazing place to ride.

Thank you for sharing.


R.


----------



## ToddW (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow, very nice! Your web-site is most impressive too.

Thank You,


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Fantastic write up and photos!

I've only been back from the Southwest 4 days and I feel I must go back for another helping, thanks!


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Wow*

One of the best posts i've seen in a long time, a true passion hit, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

icegeek said:


> Come on now, fess up. Three days of riding, three climbs... 6 shifts. You do the math. I'll bet you've never done so little shifting, except of course for that time you were caught up in that singlespeeding misadventure.


yes, singlespeeding is not all that it is cracked up to be....


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

BikeMojo said:


> yes, singlespeeding is not all that it is cracked up to be....


Har har har, that my friend is an excellent pictue, if I do say so myself. Funny, it came up in conversation just a day or two ago. Good find.


----------



## Cisco43 (Jan 3, 2006)

*good stuff.....*

Great pics......
I've seen it from the top....now I want to go down!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Never Was Interested*

I was never interested in riding the White Rim. Now I am. Hot damn. Great story, even better photos. That outfitter should refund you all your money. Because you know they're going to get a few bookings because of your post.

I have been indulging in quite a bit of fire road riding in the last couple of years. It's not all about the hucks and flow. Sometimes it's about the place and the slow, plodding, wonder of the place.


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

My local loops are 4.5 and 9 miles.. It's photos like this that drive me crazy! =( If only I didnt live thousands of miles away from Utah ...


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

For about 20 mins i wasnt sitting in my little prison cell of a room... Thanks for the release...

For some reason my ESC key wont detach or depress 


I agree with that post being a definite favourite for post of the year


----------



## SoCalJerry (Jul 10, 2005)

*W O W!!!*

*MAGNIFICENT!!!* :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrawler53 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Amazing!!!!!*

That is an AWESOME trip report. You really have some of the best photos I have ever seen. They are sharp and tell a lot about the scenery. I've been to moab before and its beautiful, but now I wanna visit this place and see what she lies for me. Keep up the riding and I can't wait til the next time you take a trip and to see those pictures.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Anthony,

I’ve just spent over an hour gazing over those photos and your ride report, and it was worth every moment. My words just can’t do those images justice. Thank you!

Dave.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

icegeek said:


> Har har har, that my friend is an excellent pictue, if I do say so myself.


it is one of my fav's. Not that I took it or anything.



icegeek said:


> Funny, it came up in conversation just a day or two ago. Good find.


Funny how that happens, good times.


----------



## chainring (Apr 19, 2006)

Anthony, amazing photos and trip log. Thanks for bringing back a flood of memories.

The White Rim is not about how fast you can go, how many gears you use or how much air you can get. It's about riding a bicycle in one of the most beautiful places in the world. If you love riding a bicycle - any bicycle - then the White Rim Trail is a bike ride you don't want to miss. It's a ride about soul.

I have done this trip twice and always with outfitters. It's the best way to do it. They'll show you things you might miss, like that slot canyon and the big crack. The last thing you want to do after riding is have to cook and the outfitters don't just cook food - they make amazing meals. (Are you going to mash avocados for guacamole?) I've gone in the Spring and Fall and prefer the Fall. One camp is on the Green River and in the Fall you can go for a swim. In the Spring the water is too fast and cold.

Another option is to start your trip upriver on the Green in a kayak. Some outfitters offer this option. You slowly enter the canyon from the north and the walls slowly grow higher and envelop you. There's no white-water. It's just a lazy drift into a beautiful land. You'll fall in love with the river and canyons. After 3 days on the river you hook up with the cycling tour on the rim and explore on bike. Once again go in the Fall.

I went both times with Western Spirit.

Here's a photo from a short hike off the trail.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I keep hitting the ESC button, but nothing happens. 

Thank you for sharing this awesome trip. It is posts like this that keep us all coming to Passion.

I get the feeling that a week in Moab isn't enough.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

fantastic pictures!!!!

Stu


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

some of the most fantastic shots ever posted on these pages- nice work


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

AWSOME! This post needs to be bookmarked for next years Grimey Awards. My vote would that this post wins "Post of the Year" award.

The story was awsome, the photos perfect, nothing else to be said!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks all.

Here's a variety off followups:

There are 2 links to Magpie's website in the post.

If MTBR is willing to be pecunarially fothright, I'm alll ears...   (But not holding my breath)

I posted some photos that I thought were halfway decent, and some words to describe the circumstance. I appreciate the superlatives, but there's a *lot* of really good photographers in our ranks.

Though in general I try to be as much of a shiftless bastard as possible, I am glad i replaced that cable. There's undulations in them there hils.

Injury?



BikeMojo said:


> yes, singlespeeding is not all that it is cracked up to be....


It is amazing that that photo slithered back around, in light of us discussing it so recently. helmetless, unfixed, inebriated triple teeter totter action. Hot.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

One of the better posts here..

That snake is huge!! Also, I like the esc key. pretty cool.


----------



## RockinTejas (Jun 17, 2005)

Booked a trip with Magpie Adventures this evening for the last week in September. Can't wait. Thanks for posting the pics and story...it's inspired my wife and I to make the trip.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Could you post a few pictures of that truck. I am interested in the rack design. That thing looks like a great rig!


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Checking out those photos made my wife ask how much that trip would cost.

Now just have to wait until the kids are old enough......


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

What, No Singletrack? Ah, just kidding. Now that's Passion!


----------



## RockinTejas (Jun 17, 2005)

Anthony I want to Thank You for inspiring me. After seeing your post last spring I picked up the phone and immediately booked a trip with Mike and Maggie. We did the four trip around the White Rim the weekend of Sept. 23rd. It was truly Amazing.

I highly encourage anyone and everyone to get out there and see it. Anthony's pics are good, great even. But, until your there, standing on the edge, absorbing the Canyonlands, you cannot truly comprehend the beauty of it all.

Mike and Maggie owner/operators of Magpie Adventures, are fantastic people. The food was excellent. All organic. Their experience and friendliness is second to none. Just the kind of people you would like to spend 4 or 5 or 10 days with.

http://www.magpieadventures.com/index.htm

The group of people who joined us also added to the overall experience. When you put people from different parts of the country/world together, in a unique setting, with a common interest of riding and the outdoors. It's a recipe for a good time.

Take a chance, soak up a moment of inspiration from these pics, pick up the phone or email and give Mike and Maggie a chance to show you in person how much there is to see in the Canyonlands.

Here's a link to a few pics we took along the way:

http://chaskiki.smugmug.com/gallery/1965338

Thanks again Anthony. I'm already looking into dates for next year to book a North Rim trip with Magpie Adventures to the Grand Canyon. The Maze also looks great as well. Perhaps two trips next year!!

Chuck & Kristin from NB, TX


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Your photos are just awesome, as always. Been to Moab a few times, but now I know I've gotta try the White Rim. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

What great shots. On my only trip out to Moab so far, I only had a dirt cheap 35mm camera and cheap film. This will not be the case next year. Hopfully my shots are half that nice.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow - that's the best mtb photo essay I've ever seen. Where do I sign up for that trip?



anthonys said:


> there's a *lot* of really good photographers in our ranks.


True, but it's about the way you put it together to make the essay/trip report so good.


----------



## sammi_davis (Aug 11, 2006)

Great writing and even better pictures ... thanks for taking the time to take all of the pictures .


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Cool that this came back to the top, great shots and report. White Rim is a good thing anyway you do it, one day, or several. I cooked a dinner and slept here, where you have your chairs set, on a 2 day, no guide trip.

Monte


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Daimn, look at that butch!


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

icegeek said:


> Daimn, look at that butch!


:yikes:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

unbelievable....................that is what I want to do this next fall......how many miles did you pedal each day and how much training would you need for your GF that doesn't bike


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*This is your Magnum Opus !!!!*

Best photo's I've seen yet , and it's a road ride to boot ! 5 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

It's funny that this jumped back up into prominence while I was in Moab, having dinner with Mike and Maggie and taking these photos:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=234746

It's a funny old World Wide Web. Thanks again all.


----------



## S.n.a.k.e. (Jan 13, 2004)

I missed this one when it was originally posted, thanks guys for resurrecting the thread.

Anthony, I cannot add anything to the superlative comments already tendered previously, so I will just say.... What they said!!! Great post, great pictures. I have a new MTB destination in Moab...

Thanks again for that passion hit.

Marc


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow.....thanks.


----------



## Moscow (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, that is just simply amazing. The adventure, and knowledge of the area, the company, the views.. no words. Amazing.


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome pictures!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Thank you!
I shared your pics with my family... very inspiring!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks again! It's good to see this becoming a self-activating sticky post.


----------



## consumerbydesign (Jan 27, 2005)

I live for this ride. Got eleven century rides on this bad boy. The guy that inspired me has twenty something. An attainable goal for many. 7500 of climbing might take it`s toll on flatlanders though. 
170-270 oz of water is a bit much to start out with. I love logistics.
Just discovered jeep rental is in moab is $180. I`m taking the kids next time. They can carry my water. Hope they can drive it.
Usually 10 hours with 8.5 hours of saddle time. I practice a bunch.


----------



## slug420 (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome!

im going this summe/late summer but I will be driving the road in my truck. Hopefully I will bring my bike along but im not sure how much riding I will be able to get in....


----------



## alejandrico (Jul 9, 2006)

*Familiar place*

hey, this place resemble the zig-zag at La Rumosora, Baja California, Mexico


----------



## b_banks (Jun 12, 2006)

Freakin' beautiful!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Don't forget.....*



alejandrico said:


> hey, this place resemble the zig-zag at La Rumosora, Baja California, Mexico
> 
> 
> > ......Copper Canyon  ....courtesy of mtnbikebill/Kamikiwi tours.


----------

